

Steve Yegge quits Google during his presentation at OSCON - chrisbaglieri
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKmQW_Nkfk8&feature=youtu.be

======
chrisbaglieri
...not to mention, a solid talk.

------
yanw
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2811818>

